# '08 Tarmac Pro Size: 56 or 58?



## simplton (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey folks, not sure what to do here. I'm 6' tall w/ 33" inseam. I'm torn between the 56 an58 Tarmac Pro. 56 seems to fit OK but seatpost is on the high side + I'm not a big fan of the 172.5 carnk arm length. On the other hand, the 58 also seems to fit OK, but I'd prefer a bit more stand over height...

Any suggestions? What are you guys riding?

Thanks in advance,
Simplton


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

For me, it came down to the seat to bar drop. I went with the 58 and a shorter stem. I'm also 6ft with a similar (although maybe slightly longer) inseam.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Your Decision*

Your LBS Should fit you properly. My mechanic has gone to school at Specialized about bike fit. Have them make recomendations. I have similar measurements as you and for what it is worth I ride a 56 Tarmac. Don't be caught up in the seat post to high thing. Samller frame is usually the way to go rather than trying to adjust with Shorter Stems and other components. Welcome to the Tarmac club you will love the ride....!

DK


----------



## simplton (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I'm completely undecided. My LBS has a 58cm Roubaix and a 56cm Tarmac. Unfortunately they do not have a 58 Tarmac for me to try out. Like I mentioned in the original post, the 56 Tarmac seemed just OK size wise, if not just a hair small. The 58 Roubaix on the other hand felt rather big and according to the numbers on Spec's website the 58 Tarmac has a higher standover height yet. That and the top tube length between the 58 Roubaix and 68 Tarmac are the same.....

ugh.....:mad2:


----------



## Ape0r (Oct 2, 2007)

For what its worth, I'm about 6' and 3/4" with a 34" inseam, and have a 58. Really, You or I could ride either the 56 or the 58. We can certainly achieve the correct saddle height and fore/aft saddle position on either bike, and by swapping stems, can achieve the same overall handlebar reach.

I didn't get a chance to ride a 56, but you should try to find another dealer that has a 58 for you to try. I think you can get a good fit on either bike, however the smaller frame will allow for more handlebar drop, if thats your game. I'm running 4.5" of drop right now, and could go probably another 1.5" on the same frame and stem.


----------



## simplton (Nov 3, 2007)

*Pulled the trigger!*

YEE HAW! :23: 

Thanks for the responses folks! Pulled the trigger on a 58cm Tarmac Pro. Might be here as soon as Thursday. Can't wait. :cornut: 

Hopefully the snow will hold off a good while longer.

Cheers,
Simp


----------

